

Design what you know - mgunes
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2475-design-what-you-know

======
einarvollset
Well, the analogy only goes so far. The ability to write is more evenly spread
than the ability to design/code (much more so I would think).

Doesn't then mean that by applying your coding skills in a low tech
community/situation wouldn't be both hugely valuable to the users of your code
and thus hugely profitable for you.

------
eli_s
<sarcasm>wow what an amazing pearl of wisdom.</sarcasm>

why does this sort of self evident junk get the front page?

